# Custom Ellipical Poker Table



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

My custom elliptical poker table was a labor of love to build and complete. The table began its life with cup holders and was going to be a racetrack table with expose wood around the cup holders and a center cloth playing surface. Once cut I did not like the look so changes were made. Many people in the poker forums thought I was crazy for building an elliptical but those who have seen it love it. Its unlike the typical oval table everyone has. The table is without a doubt a table that is unique in design and functionality. The custom cloth sports barbwire for the bet line with a pair of colt 45's and bullet holes. Folding handles were placed in the bottom with top of the line folding legs. The padded rail has 1 inch of high density foam for a comfortable arm rest. Along the bottom edge is 100 decorative nails that have all four suits, spades, clubs, diamonds, and hearts. 

The custom speed cloth use's a process called Dye Sublimation. Dye is impregnate into a material and Sublimation is a change directly from a solid to a gaseous state without becoming liquid.
Polymer consisting of large molecules made up of a linked series of repeated simple molecules. When you rub your hands over the cloth you do not feel the artwork as the artwork is part of the cloth. The cards glide on the cloth as if the cloth was made of ice. With its unique shape all players are seated on a curve this allowing players shoulders to be separated giving the players more room on either side. The table is 95 inches long and 46 inches wide at the center. 

With the table being made of Birch I was not able to hand rub the stain and get the finish I was after. I sprayed a number of coats of stain to arrive with this color. I then followed with a number of coats of poly sanding between coats and finished it off with Minwax Finishing Wax.

Down the road a pedestal base will be made so that the table becomes a part of our household furniture but still maintain the portable legs so the table can be a travel table if needed. When finished the folding legs will not be seen just the table top. 

Sorry for the photos as the photos do not do justice to the artwork and the printing process of the finished product. Maybe I can get the table outside during early morning light and get better images. Thanks for looking... Keith


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice table Keith. It certainly is different.


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

jlord said:


> Nice table Keith. It certainly is different.


That's whats separates me and my competition. Everyone builds an oval table or a round table. I wanted to be different and with that this table became the unique table that it is. I have already received additional orders and one guy wanted this table and the custom chips that were designed for the table. The answer was no...

Here are the chips that go with the table.










Thanks jlord...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Keith.

We amateurs watch in awe..........


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Keith

Very nice job 
I can just hear my Boss, where are you going to use that, in my house I don't think so 
and who are you going to hire to clean up after your buddies ,once they play cards..
====


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I really like the handles built into the table!!! Nice Job


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> Very nice job
> I can just hear my Boss, where are you going to use that, in my house I don't think so
> ...


Bob, You must be speaking of your better half. I do all the cleaning before and after so the house looks as though nothing happen the day after. I really have a great group of player (30) that I call on that play and a very understanding wife who does not play poker. She knows if I were not playing at home I would be playing cards somewhere else. Not to mention she get to show off her new kitchen...


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Thanks Keith.
> 
> We amateurs watch in awe..........


James I am the amateur among all the craftsman in this forum. I appreciate the nice complement though.


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

papawd said:


> I really like the handles built into the table!!! Nice Job


Warren the handle makes a world of difference to move the beast. Even though its made of 1 single sheet of 3/4" Birch with two 6" doublers making the outer edge 2.25" thick its heavy. I used 42 T-nuts and 42 stainless bolts to sandwich the single plywood sheet making the table very strong. Throw in the table legs its not a lite weight.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Keith..

do ya ever stray from the poker tables and venture other endeavors? I'd be interested in seeing some of your other work. Ever do anything along the lines of a game table?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Note to sure about the better half (it's a 50/50 thing for me) but she is the BOSS in her house and she knows what guys are like on game night out 

=========



AzViper said:


> Bob, You must be speaking of your better half. I do all the cleaning before and after so the house looks as though nothing happen the day after. I really have a great group of player (30) that I call on that play and a very understanding wife who does not play poker. She knows if I were not playing at home I would be playing cards somewhere else. Not to mention she get to show off her new kitchen...


----------



## Burke (Sep 8, 2011)

Great looking table, Keith. Nice job!



bobj3 said:


> but she is the BOSS in her house


Oh, I've got one of those, too. I haven't had an opinion since 2004, and I seem to remember getting that one wrong. :lol:


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Keith..
> 
> do ya ever stray from the poker tables and venture other endeavors? I'd be interested in seeing some of your other work. Ever do anything along the lines of a game table?


Will build any gaming tables a client has ideas for. Poker is hot right now. Even with the shutdown of online gambling our local (4) Indian casinos and private games are packed. TV is pushing the poker craze, at a time when the country appears to be broke its amazing the amount of money people will spend in concert tickets, sporting tickets, gambling, etc.


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Note to sure about the better half (it's a 50/50 thing for me) but she is the BOSS in her house and she knows what guys are like on game night out =========


Bob its not just a guy thing. We have a mixed group with a few of the girls being poker dealers at the the casinos in town. So the trash talking is very low keyed and in general a great game, but I do know what your talking about. Yea its 50/50 in my home. Been married for 28 years.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> I can just hear my Boss, where are you going to use that, in my house I don't think so :


In the shop, of course.



> and who are you going to hire to clean up after your buddies ,once they play cards..
> ====


With the garden hose, of course.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

hahahahahahaha why didn't I think of that, I had my share of poker nights, most guys are gross ! ! !,burn marks on the floor, beer on the floor and the table not to say anything about the bathroom ,most of the time it was like the bath room in a gas station, I still recall the beer cans around the walls and the guy(s) on the couch around 1:00 o'clock LOL hahahahaha garden hose would have made it easy..

========



AxlMyk said:


> In the shop, of course.
> 
> 
> With the garden hose, of course.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Excellent workmanship Keith I only dream of such a project with your results very well done.


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

The poker game on the new table went very well for the host on Friday night. I was able to drag a few hundred dollars my direction for the evening. The game was fun for all, the bathroom was kept clean, everyone picked up, some took the garbage to the container outside, the bank balance out, and a few are licking their wounds having lost their funds.

I had already had eleven players scheduled to play on my oval table. Last night I decided we would play on the new table and break it in. A lesson was learned tonight, the table was designed for ten players and eleven is uncomfortable to say the least. If all players were 150 pounds then it would not have been a problem.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds Like a excuse to make a new and improved table to fit "bakers dozen" congrats on winning a few $100 on the break in


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

papawd said:


> Sounds Like a excuse to make a new and improved table to fit "bakers dozen" congrats on winning a few $100 on the break in


No the table fits my needs. From now on 10 players will be seated...


----------



## mavixyl (Sep 21, 2011)

amazing work there !!!!


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

mavixyl said:


> amazing work there !!!!


Thanks.... I need to get the table outside on a cloudy day to get some better photos of the table. My digital camera is terrible on indoor shots.


----------



## TomACE (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't wait to build mine.. good job..


----------



## randlsimon (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful poker table, interesting and definitely unique! Nice work (and lots of it!)


----------



## kermitp (Jun 30, 2011)

AzViper said:


> James I am the amateur among all the craftsman in this forum. I appreciate the nice complement though.


I think your amatuer status has been revoked. 

You have most definitely joined the ranks of GURU. A true artist!!!

Terrific job, I want one of those.

Kermit


----------



## tbear7672 (Jan 4, 2012)

Are those the ROCKLER KIT LEGS? I used a similar looking pair to build a portable shooting table, for sighting my rifles and if those are the ROCKLER LEGS-I can report that mine are still ROCK SOLID! GREAT LOOKING TABLE! EXCELLENT WORK!
tjl


----------



## Marshall Border (Jan 17, 2011)

Keith : nice work - love this table ..............MB


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Sweet work ,Keith.Very well done.
Jim


----------



## ftech (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow, that is a definite one of a kind.

Great job.

Rick


----------



## wdwerker (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice work. I built a oval jig for my router with a 12ft long arm on it to cut a huge oval conference table. It was just particle board and plastic laminate but it did come out nice.


----------

